# male plant and hermie identification



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 23, 2021)

iam having trouble identifying one of my plants ill post pics any help would be apreciated thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Balls said the queen


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 23, 2021)

so its definetly a male?


----------



## Airbone (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah that’s a dude…
Dude…
Lol 
Off with his head!


----------



## Airbone (Nov 23, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Yeah that’s a dude…
> Dude…
> Lol
> Off with his head!


I’ve seen fat pistils that almost resemble balls on a female. But I don’t see anything sprouting out of them.
Your first pic with the cluster of them on the that one branch gives it away for sure.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

Bouncing baby boy.  If that is in your flower room....get it out NOW!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Hope it is not


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Bouncing baby boy.  If that is in your flower room....get it out NOW!


i pulled it out hope itd not to late


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 23, 2021)

well my second time growing and i have yet to see anything easy about it lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> well my second time growing and i have yet to see anything easy about it lol


Was that the same plant you clipped the top off of the leaves few days ago or another one? I am wondering if your lights are off or you have a light leak somewhere.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

OK I saw what you wrote , we all go through the learning process that is how you perfect your growing skills . Grow more///


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

It isn't easy it is Fun and has satisfying effects.   Like catching a fish on a fly you tied yourself.  Plus you can fry your marble.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 24, 2021)

i agree


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was that the same plant you clipped the top off of the leaves few days ago or another one? I am wondering if your lights are off or you have a light leak somewhere.


yes it weas the same plant


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 24, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> yes it weas the same plant


i accidently let light in twice but only like 4 seconds


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 24, 2021)

both times  i had a friend over wanted to see how they were doing both times started to unzip tent and both times forgot it was on lights out  how stupid is that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

That would not have caused it, most likely just a male plant.
or it could just be bad genetics and hermied due to breeding tacks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Shit happens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Like Mother always said Stop playing with your dingy or it will Hermie off , LOL
Pop some more


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> i accidently let light in twice but only like 4 seconds


That wouldn't do it, not 4 seconds.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> both times  i had a friend over wanted to see how they were doing both times started to unzip tent and both times forgot it was on lights out  how stupid is that


Opening the tent or telling the friend?

Bubba


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 27, 2021)

lol both


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 27, 2021)

well i haD A TOTAL OF THREE  something had to happen although there are unknown seeds


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Nov 27, 2021)

flowers all over now wont be long


----------

